# Super Bowl/Sports Betting Pools Illegal In Most States.



## WhatInThe (Jan 29, 2015)

In most states except for places like Nevada sports gambling/betting pool style is illegal.

http://www.indystar.com/story/money/2015/01/27/super-bowl-betting-large-small/22406885/

So that office pool or bet among friends at the local bar can get you in to more trouble than losing money.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2015)

Almost 4 BILLION dollars will be bet on Super Bowl. 

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2015/01/29/jared-max-super-bowl-betting-is-it-for-amusement-only/

Semantics

Best advice in article, don't talk or boast about your betting activities ...can and will be used against you...


----------

